# Sycamore Field today



## True Blue

I went by the field today and you can walk right out on the field.  Their is no more bleachers, press box, backstop or fence.  The hill down the right field line has been dug up.  I took some junk pictures with my cellphone but can't figure out how to get them on here.  I couldn't get real close because they were working at the time and the team was actually practicing.  They had put folding chairs on the field to sit in as I assume the dugouts are the next to go.

Also, they have a new big picture of the new stadium hanging on the fence.  It is different than the picture on the website.  It looks almost the same minus the roof over the stands(which kind of sucks) and instead of chairs throughout the stands, it looks like bleachers except for chairs in the top couple rows.  Everything else looks the same to me.


----------



## bluepower

Thanks for the update.  It sounds like things...although downscaled are moving ahead.


----------



## TreeTop

That's too bad about the roof, the roof makes the picture look especially basdass on gosycamores.


----------



## HotKarl

yeah its too bad about the roof. looks like there isn't much of a chance of a minor league team or summer league coming to terre haute. can't wait to be out this spring and see the sycamores play some ball.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Just because there isn't a roof doesnt necessarily mean there wont be a summer team.  Terre Haute wouldn't get a minor league team even if they did have a roof on it.  A summer college team would be better for Terre Haute anyway


----------



## 4Q_iu

*Does the design look*

"upgradeable"?  Maybe they can add the roof later; w/ better econ times...

Bleachers  vs seats; usually an easy upgrade, just $$$, though it can affect the # of seats


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

How much does it cost to add chairback seating?  Would this be available to be happen if the team did some kind of fundraising event?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

4Q_iu said:


> "upgradeable"?  Maybe they can add the roof later; w/ better econ times...
> 
> Bleachers  vs seats; usually an easy upgrade, just $$$, though it can affect the # of seats



Everything is indeed upgradeable...


----------



## 4Q_iu

*True but...*

is / did State pay for the complete engineering and design work to include a covering?
There are associated costs; design/engineering, materials and labor.

Hopefully, they paid for d/e now; the materials and labor can be paid w/ future revenures


----------



## WestT

GoSycamores.com has posted an article for updates on the baseball stadium.  Here's the link with a photo album: http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=204814841


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

That's a good find - maybe you are the guy who took the photos? But either way thanks for posting!


----------



## bluepower

The article that the photo album is attached to is at www.gosycamores.com.  They say they will have regular updates on the construction.  There are 59 pictures in the album...which because of repetitiveness should have been cut down to about 25!  It is interesting though.


----------



## landrus13

I'm excited to see what it will look like when it is done.


----------



## hammer1

*ok*

I drove by this weekend and all bleachers/ugouts are gone. Maybe they will get this done b4 2012? :sycamores:


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

It will definitly get done..  Its going to look better than what most people think.


----------



## hammer1

*I hope!*

:sycamores:


----------



## WestT

Another updated album of photos from the field.

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=204814841


----------



## hammer1

*Wow*

Starting to LOOK great~


----------



## bluepower

What a difference a few weeks have made. The new field house exterior is better than half done and the outer wall of the complex is nearly complete. Looking good!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

WOW! What a surprise - I wonder if they will have it done by the time the season starts! lol Sarcastic...


----------



## Sackalot

That is looking very nice!


----------



## BankShot

What are they doing w/ that old carpeting? I'd like to have it in my yard so I don't have to mow!


----------



## bluepower

In the article in the TribStar on the new summer team, it said the seating capasity has been reduced to under 900 seats from the original 1500.  So we finally get a good picture of what's going on with the seating.  Let's hope the demand for the summer team seats outgrows the capasity so that we'll expand the facility within a couple of years!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Better yet lets hope donors see what the facility looks like and then see what it could look like with the different phases and they donate some money so we can get a project like that done. Because it aint going to happen on it's own. They have this thing in phases and I think as money continues to roll in they will continue to work on this thing or atleast that's my hope. I guess if attendance numbers are not up next year and we are not winning games then it won't really matter. 

Why are people so convinced that people are going to come watch a bunch of out of town kids play summer league baseball when they don't even watch some local kids that go to school here at Indiana State play baseball? What is the logic behind that? I can't see T.H. Rex drawing in that large of a crowd, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Morgan said:


> Better yet lets hope donors see what the facility looks like and then see what it could look like with the different phases and they donate some money so we can get a project like that done. Because it aint going to happen on it's own. They have this thing in phases and I think as money continues to roll in they will continue to work on this thing or atleast that's my hope. I guess if attendance numbers are not up next year and we are not winning games then it won't really matter.
> 
> Why are people so convinced that people are going to come watch a bunch of out of town kids play summer league baseball when they don't even watch some local kids that go to school here at Indiana State play baseball? What is the logic behind that? I can't see T.H. Rex drawing in that large of a crowd, but maybe that's just me.



Well, Morgan -- I hope it's just you.  I hope the Foundation, GM and Coach of the Rex have 2-3 of State's players every season.  How many State players were playing in OTHER collegiate baseball leagues in 2009, 2008, etc?  How many State players WANTED to play on a collegiate summer team?  Under Warn or Meigs?   How many players at iu, purdue, buttler, evansville, valpo, iupui, etc play on summer teams elsewhere?

Terre Haute had (still has?) a great baseball tradition; they had a professional team from 1901-1956; no inclusive as there were 12 seasons when a team wasn't in T-H.  They had success too; two league championships in 1950 and 1953; finished first in the league or their division in 1901, 1922, 1924, 1928, 1932, 1946 and 1948.  (www.baseball-reference.com)

Read Todd Golden's column regarding the Rex.
You're ALWAYS commenting on how great, wonderful, etc The Haute is -- well, shoot, in my book, the Haute just became more livable WITH the Rex.

I gotta believe The Haute will support the Rex; Golden's right -- baseball's better in the summer; esp. minor league ball.   

I'd hope you'd support the Rex because they're in The Haute, because they play at Bob Warn Field, because they're owned by State (indirectly), because they're the TERRE HAUTE Rex.


----------



## TreeTop

For those of you who saw that this thread was bumped and thought there would be a link to updated photos....sorry about that.

I'm bumping this to ask if anyone has driven by the field recently (over the holidays, or even this week).....how's it looking?

Thanks

:bigsmile:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Quabachi said:


> For those of you who saw that this thread was bumped and thought there would be a link to updated photos....sorry about that.
> 
> I'm bumping this to ask if anyone has driven by the field recently (over the holidays, or even this week).....how's it looking?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :bigsmile:



I drove past on my way to work today and everything is looking great. I was actually thinking to myself how everyone was concerned about this project being completed in a timely fashion and it looks like they are going to have everything more than ready. It really is cool to see driving past on 1st street. 

You can't really tell to much of what is going on from 3rd St. I hope they do something with the outfield. It would be cool if they brought in some dirt and made it possible for people to watch the game from the outfield or something. Especially with the summer league team, families could come out and watch the game from the outfield. Just a thought! 

Anyways everything looked great - hopefully people will come out and watch the new look Sycamores. New Coach, New Stadium, New Team - that would be my marketing campaign.


----------



## Eleven

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Anyways everything looked great - hopefully people will come out and watch the new look Sycamores. New Coach, New Stadium, New Team - that would be my marketing campaign.


Don't forget a new field too!!  Bob Warn Field


----------



## pappy

New press box was lifted into place today.  Quite a site.  Barring weather, our guys will be welding it into place.  Camera died as soon as they started lifting with the crane, but got some pics from my phone I'll try to post later.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

pappy said:


> New press box was lifted into place today.  Quite a site.  Barring weather, our guys will be welding it into place.  Camera died as soon as they started lifting with the crane, but got some pics from my phone I'll try to post later.



Hey pappy who you work for, just out of curiosity?


----------



## pappy

Lee Company.  We do casework, lockers, bleachers, athletic equipment, etc. for schools all over the state.  I work as a project manager in the office.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Ahhh alright well my dad works for the general contractor so I was just curious.


----------



## True Blue

Tell me they are going to put in a nice parking lot?


----------



## pappy

Morgan said:


> Ahhh alright well my dad works for the general contractor so I was just curious.



Not involved directly with the project, but couldn't pass up the opportunity to get out of the office to see the press box go up.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

pappy said:


> Not involved directly with the project, but couldn't pass up the opportunity to get out of the office to see the press box go up.



Ahh totally understandable!!! Pretty cool to watch that thing go up!

Trueblue - I will see what I can find out tomorrow, but my guess is going to be yes they must have factored a parking lot in to the plans... But I have been wrong before!


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

So is it going to be done before the first home game?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

LOL! I have told you all from day 1 that thing would done for opening day... Give it a rest on that, it will be ready. 

And yes they are going to have a parking lot. A real parking lot.


----------



## True Blue

Morgan said:


> LOL! I have told you all from day 1 that thing would done for opening day... Give it a rest on that, it will be ready.
> 
> And yes they are going to have a parking lot. A real parking lot.



Awesome about the parking lot!  I was one who doubted it would be done, but Im glad I'm wrong.  I thought the seating was going to be concrete though.

I still wish they would have put in a new outfield fence and maybe a hill out there like Wichita has.  Maybe in the future!?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Can someone explain to me why the dramatic scaling down of the stadium?  It sounded when they announced it like they had their money, and I guess I figured that the plans were drawn up to match the money they had.  Now, it seems like we're building one-third of the stadium we thought we were getiing, and it's not going to be nearly as nice.  What happened?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

IndyTreeFan said:


> Can someone explain to me why the dramatic scaling down of the stadium?  It sounded when they announced it like they had their money, and I guess I figured that the plans were drawn up to match the money they had.  Now, it seems like we're building one-third of the stadium we thought we were getiing, and it's not going to be nearly as nice.  What happened?



They were banking on a minor league/summer league team coming in - a different league from the Prospect league. When that possibility fell through, the situation changed. You had to have so many seats, so many restrooms and so on and so forth with the other league. 

They way they built the stadium it can be added on to at any time if need be. This is what the University could afford, so think of it as phase 1 - if they want to add phase 2 later on down the road they have the ability to do that. 

At least that's my understanding. But I agree with with True about the outfield wall and the hill idea, I think both of those sound like great ideas!


----------



## Eleven

Morgan said:


> At least that's my understanding. But I agree with with True about the outfield wall and the hill idea, I think both of those sound like great ideas!



And it doesn't take a lot of $$ to move dirt.
Having said that... it is on the complete opposite side of the bathrooms, concessions, parking, etc..


----------



## HoopMaster

+1 from me on the Hill idea. I think it would be great, throw a blanket down and catch a double header !

Im ready for spring.


----------



## Eleven

Maybe they can get the dirt from the hill they are removing from Memorial Stadium? ;-)


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Is it asking to much for them to do updates on gosycamores.com??  Sometimes I wonder if they even really wanted to build a new stadium.


----------



## bent20

sycamores28 said:


> Is it asking to much for them to do updates on gosycamores.com??  Sometimes I wonder if they even really wanted to build a new stadium.



Has the Statesman done an update of late? That might be a good idea to pitch to Greenwell and the folks over there.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

There will probably be an article about the referees of the Missouri Valley in there nxt week..  That was weak


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Will it be done in time for the season?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

There are quite a few photos at www.thesycamorenation.com that were taken over the weekend, I believe.  Looks nice, albeit small...


----------



## bluepower

Sycamorenation has some undated pictures...appear to be recent but the datestamp on the pictures indicates a 2009 copyright.  Nevertheless it is an update.  Looks nice.  Still a lot to do so glad this winter isn't as cold or snowy as last year was!  Hope it stays that way.  Last year, they were indoors for practice most of the time after returning after the holidays.  Based upon the daily weather reports, they have been able to work outdoors quite a bit.  Looks like another cold snap for the next few days though!


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Is it me or does it look like theres less seating than last years?


----------



## bluepower

It appears that the side sections haven't been put in as of when these pictures were taken.  So, they have a lot more to put in place.


----------



## Eleven

Are they really using turf for the basepaths??  Ugh... I liked the turf and dirt concept..
I suppose it's easier to play in wet conditions when the basepaths are turf... but I like the asthetics of dirt.


----------



## BlueSycamore

sycamores28 said:


> Is it me or does it look like theres less seating than last years?



It's You.............


----------



## True Blue

There's less.  I think the old one was a little over 1,000, this one is 878.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Put that in your pipe and smoke it Blue Sycamore!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

How could actual capacity actually be measured in beecher type seating in a place that had never actually been full? I don't know, has that thing ever been capacity and if yes then what was that number? 

I guess if we never had 1,000 fans at a game before then what is the need to put more than 1,000 seats in at this time? I am just curious, that doesn't sound like it would make sense. If they need to add more seating at a later date that will be possible and a good problem to have.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Are they putting any chairback seating in?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Yeah I am pretty sure the vast majority of it is chair back seating.... Might be some bleacher type seating. But I think the actual "seating" capacity (chair back seats) is that 800+ number you came up with. I am not positive but that would be my guess.


----------



## True Blue

Morgan said:


> Yeah I am pretty sure the vast majority of it is chair back seating.... Might be some bleacher type seating. But I think the actual "seating" capacity (chair back seats) is that 800+ number you came up with. I am not positive but that would be my guess.



First off, I didn't come up with the number, its been reported everywhere.  Secondly, the picture at the field show bleacher as the majority and only a few chairback.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

True Blue said:


> First off, I didn't come up with the number, its been reported everywhere.  Secondly, the picture at the field show bleacher as the majority and only a few chairback.



You aint got to get defensive, I was just asking a few questions. Didn't know if maybe you or someone else had the answers to them or not. 

But whatever, did you look at a rendering or are their actually pictures of what the seating is already looking like? I am just curious, because their is a difference. 

It would appear that even when I pose questions in a civil manor by saying things like "just curious" that I piss people off. I am really a pretty easy going person I know it must not appear that way on here, maybe easy going isn't the word lol. hmmm I don't know a good word, so nevermind.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

confrontational personality traits, maybe ?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

On a message board yeah, in real life sometimes. If you are asking if I am going to back down from what I believe in and what I stand for then if that's a confrontational personality then yeah that's me. I am not a shy person and I don't back away from sharing my opinion. Is my opinion always the best one, in my mind yes or it wouldn't be my opinion. But I don't mind other people having an opinion on something, I think if you got an opinion you ought to share it with the world - you might have something that will teach me something... But I really enjoy people and talking to people in real life. Love having conversations with people, not arguments. 

But enough of all that, just wanted to be clear. I don't know about the seating arrangements for sure. If anyone else knows please share, if not I will try and find out for sure.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

It would be nice to see that at least the middle section has it.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamores28 said:


> It would be nice to see that at least the middle section has it.



Yeah I guess my understand was at the very least "some" of the seating is actually chair seating.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Morgan said:


> How could actual capacity actually be measured in beecher type seating in a place that had never actually been full? I don't know, has that thing ever been capacity and if yes then what was that number?
> 
> I guess if we never had 1,000 fans at a game before then what is the need to put more than 1,000 seats in at this time? I am just curious, that doesn't sound like it would make sense. If they need to add more seating at a later date that will be possible and a good problem to have.



It's quite easy to calculate seating capacity w/ bleacher-style seating;
divide the length of the seat (bleacher) row by 18 inches (old standard); or by 21-22 inches (late 20th century standard)

There are TONS of HS gyms around Indiana w/ "lined/striped" bleacher seats -- they tend to have a number or letter smack dab in the middle.

Sad that the economy went tits up and we won't have a stadium w/ ALL chairback seating but...


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Yea, well sad thing is with the new stadium being built, it will still be one of the worst stadiums in the MVC


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Man I am amazed at the amount of negativity around this new stadium, you guys get on here (me included) and complain that we need new facilitates and I agree. But here is the thing since day one you have been the same people that have been complaining (not talking to anyone specifically) about the changes that have been made to the original plans. 

Here we have a brand new stadium built and we are upset that this or that isn't being done. Let's be thankful that they are finally doing something. It didn't work out for them financially to do what they had originally planned, I think that everyone understands that so can we really stop the negativity toward the new stadium. 

Here we are coming of a great season we have a new coach, a new stadium and a new summer league team. Let's focus on something positive!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Morgan said:


> Man I am amazed at the amount of negativity around this new stadium, you guys get on here (me included) and complain that we need new facilitates and I agree. But here is the thing since day one you have been the same people that have been complaining (not talking to anyone specifically) about the changes that have been made to the original plans.
> 
> Here we have a brand new stadium built and we are upset that this or that isn't being done. Let's be thankful that they are finally doing something. It didn't work out for them financially to do what they had originally planned, I think that everyone understands that so can we really stop the negativity toward the new stadium.
> 
> Here we are coming of a great season we have a new coach, a new stadium and a new summer league team. Let's focus on something positive!



Kind of scary when you agree with Morgan!:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:
:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## bluepower

Look for an update on the field construction at gosycamores.com within a few days.  A-D Ron Prettyman says photos are being taken, hopefully this week.


----------



## TJames

*morgan...positive.....people....terre haute????...you must be kidding me....*

sometimes i feel like i am one of the few positive people who contribute to this website....lol.....

like i have said before....terre haute people just loooooooooove to be negative and contrary.....ooops....am i being negative towards terre haute...i didnt mean to.....lol.....

but it's true...i get so tired of hearing people in terre haute complain all the time....if you dont like terre haute, then move....lol....go to someplace you might like better...like macomb, illinois....or cedar falls, iowa.....las cruces, mew mexico....bloomington/normal, illinois....peoria, illinois....springfield, missouri....or canyon, texas....you know...garden spots like those....lol.....

it's like my grandaddy used to tell me all the time...if you can't say anything nice...then don't say anything at all.....

or his other saying...better to have people think you are a fool...than to speak and then remove all doubt...i guess in this electronic, internet age...you can refine that to....better to have people think you are a fool...than to spout off negatively in an internet website...and remove all doubt....lol...


----------



## Ong Hop

Brian Dorsett is the Terre Haute REX manager for the 2010 inaugural season.


----------



## WestT

A few more pictures have been added to the album.

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?SPSID=65128&SPID=7256&DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=204814841


----------



## StateAlum

Is the entire field going to be Field Turf?? or gonna still have the real grass outfield??


----------



## WestT

StateAlum said:


> Is the entire field going to be Field Turf?? or gonna still have the real grass outfield??



Infield is going to be Field Turf, same kind that is now out at Memorial Stadium. Outfield is staying natural grass.


----------



## bluepower

The new pictures are now up on gosycamores.com.  Snow on the ground today, so a little hard to see the progress on the exterior...but it's coming along.  The inside of the locker room looks "sweet."


----------



## bent20

bluepower said:


> The new pictures are now up on gosycamores.com.  Snow on the ground today, so a little hard to see the progress on the exterior...but it's coming along.  The inside of the locker room looks "sweet."



Yeah they do.

http://isuphoto.smugmug.com/Sports/...128&SPID=7256&DB_OEM_ID=15200#775476801_Xb9rD


----------



## StateAlum

WestT said:


> Infield is going to be Field Turf, same kind that is now out at Memorial Stadium. Outfield is staying natural grass.



Never have liked that set-up.  I know for drainage and ability to play following rainfall, the field turf will be ideal, but why not all fieldturf then.

I'm sure the playability is fine, but the appearance is awful!


----------



## Eleven

WestT said:


> Infield is going to be Field Turf, same kind that is now out at Memorial Stadium. Outfield is staying natural grass.



I understand the infield/outfield turf difference (has always been that way), but I didn't realize that they were going to have differenct colored turf for the basepaths.. (at least that's what it looks like).


----------



## BankShot

Ya, that has a "Chuck E. Cheese" look...not baseball.


----------



## WestT

BankShot said:


> Ya, that has a "Chuck E. Cheese" look...not baseball.



http://www.pastimetournaments.com/fields/WichSt.jpg

Hasn't hurt the Shockers too much...


----------



## Eleven

WestT said:


> http://www.pastimetournaments.com/fields/WichSt.jpg
> 
> Hasn't hurt the Shockers too much...



I understand that part...
I'm talking about this:


----------



## treefromafar

Eleven said:


> I understand that part...
> I'm talking about this:



Just preliminary.  No way this is the finished product.  I for one am excited.  Place should be fabulous.


----------



## Eleven

Of course it's not finished... but I still don't like the fake brown dirt...
I'd rather it really be dirt, or just be green like the old field.
Maybe it will grow on me... I don't know.


----------



## Kosor77

There's been talk about ISU outsourcing the concession stands to another company to allow us to sell beer. Does anybody know anything about this? It'd be really cool if this actually happend at the new stadium.


----------



## bluepower

Is beer sold for the football games?  It seems unnecessary to sell beer at the baseball games.  What are the offerings at other college venues in Indiana?


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

If it is sold in the rest of the league it best be sold here.  No need to start them out in a hole. You don't have to buy it you know?


----------



## bluepower

My question is "Is this a common practice in baseball, football and basketball venues at the college level in Indiana and surrounding states?


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Haven't been to those places for awhile now but they sold beer in Peoria at the Bradley basketball games and at Louisville football games and at Cincinnati basketball games the last time I was at those locations.  Pretty sure they sell it at Creighton games?  Don't know of any summer baseball leagues that don't sell it?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I am tired to listening to you people complain about what the new stadium has and doesn't have. We finally have some improvements with are athletic facilities going on and all you people do is complain. Anything is an upgrade from what we had before, so get over it. 

Try being a track athlete and running on a 4 lane indoor track for 4 years... Indiana State's indoor track is so awful that you can't run indoor track meets on it. I don't want to hear you people  about what kind of seats are in the place, what kind of field turf or dirt they are using, what the outfield wall looks like, if the parking lot is going to be paved or not, if the place is going to have 8 toilets or 10... Enough is enough - you all ought to be really happy with everything that has gone on this off season. You got a new coach, a new stadium and a new summer league baseball team! 

What ever happened to being satisfied?


----------



## Daveinth

I cant believe there is no  retractable roof 
J/k Morgan couldnt resist . The place looks amazing was by there friday love the look


----------



## Alumni

Morgan, Thank You, I am also tired of people complaining about what we are getting how many really remember how bad it has been for our teams.  I am an alum who lives in 
TH and atttends many athletic events and hold seasont tickets as well. I am please about many of the facilities improvements.  Most all our facilities had not been updated in at least 10 years or more.  It is easy to complain when you do not sit in the facilities.


----------



## rgd

Morgan - hold on to your shorts dude!  A new track is coming as soon as we get rid of your man Mitch Daniels.


----------



## Callmedoc

Morgan said:


> I am tired to listening to you people complain about what the new stadium has and doesn't have. We finally have some improvements with are athletic facilities going on and all you people do is complain. Anything is an upgrade from what we had before, so get over it.
> 
> Try being a track athlete and running on a 4 lane indoor track for 4 years... Indiana State's indoor track is so awful that you can't run indoor track meets on it. I don't want to hear you people  about what kind of seats are in the place, what kind of field turf or dirt they are using, what the outfield wall looks like, if the parking lot is going to be paved or not, if the place is going to have 8 toilets or 10... Enough is enough - you all ought to be really happy with everything that has gone on this off season. You got a new coach, a new stadium and a new summer league baseball team!
> 
> What ever happened to being satisfied?


The more I talk to you morgan...the more you and tom james are my favorite people  :wordyo:


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Does baseball bring the school revenue?  Just curious


----------



## Callmedoc

If it was all about money I am not sure if we would have any sports at this level of athletics sycamores28...sports teams have been known to help school enrollment though if you are successful, true story check gonzaga!


----------



## TJames

*does the economics, business or science departments bring in revenue?*

just wondering....lol.....


----------



## bluepower

You can bet the baseball team is heavily subsidized by other sports.  Usually football programs drive the entire athletic department, but I'm not sure about ISU.  From the outward appearance, baseball must be heavily subsidized.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

I was just askin a question!  Not tryin to stir anything up.

How's come the old stadium didn't have a concession stand?  Wouldn't that help bring in revenue?


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Morgan said:


> I am tired to listening to you people complain about what the new stadium has and doesn't have. We finally have some improvements with are athletic facilities going on and all you people do is complain. Anything is an upgrade from what we had before, so get over it.
> 
> Try being a track athlete and running on a 4 lane indoor track for 4 years... Indiana State's indoor track is so awful that you can't run indoor track meets on it. I don't want to hear you people  about what kind of seats are in the place, what kind of field turf or dirt they are using, what the outfield wall looks like, if the parking lot is going to be paved or not, if the place is going to have 8 toilets or 10... Enough is enough - you all ought to be really happy with everything that has gone on this off season. You got a new coach, a new stadium and a new summer league baseball team!
> 
> What ever happened to being satisfied?



Right on Morgan!  Once again I've got to go along with you.  You  must be getting a lot smarter as you mature.


----------



## HoopMaster

Morgan said:


> What ever happened to being satisfied?




Thats what she said......


For anyone else on board who likes "The Office"


----------



## 4Q_iu

TJames said:


> just wondering....lol.....



Yes they do -- it's called Tuition and University fees paid by students!

Now, the better question is: What are the GROSS revenue and NET revenue numbers??


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

*Another selfless personal plug...*



4Q_iu said:


> Yes they do -- it's called Tuition and University fees paid by students!
> 
> Now, the better question is: What are the GROSS revenue and NET revenue numbers??



I am guessing Cross Country makes more money than all of the sports - they most defiantly are covering their expenses.... Just saying - not that hosting the national meet does not cost us anything, but I would say they cover costs at the end of the day, can you put a value on the national exposure that brings to Terre Haute and Indiana State? Say NO!


----------



## 4Q_iu

Morgan said:


> I am guessing Cross Country makes more money than all of the sports - they most defiantly are covering their expenses.... Just saying - not that hosting the national meet does not cost us anything, but I would say they cover costs at the end of the day, can you put a value on the national exposure that brings to Terre Haute and Indiana State? Say NO!



What's the timeline to bring the NCAA Track & Field (Indoor OR Outdoor) to State??


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I think what you are asking is, what are the chances that Indiana State hosts an NCAA National Championship here in Terre Haute? 

I would say slim to none - first of all the indoor thing will never happen. To many prominent indoor tracks in the United States that are banked and historically fast tracks to race on. 

Outdoor could be a different story, I guess it depends on what kind of upgrades they do to the track facilities in the next 2 to 3 years. I suspect Indiana State will start construction on an outdoor track by May 2011. Indoor track to follow the completion of that facility, that's my hope. 

I think ISU best chance to host and NCAA sanctioned event in track and field would be an NCAA regional in outdoor track. This is very possible with are position on the map in relation to other schools in our region. 

4Q Is that what you were getting at? If not be more specific... lol 

NOTE: Indoor and Outdoor track are different. In Outdoor you can advance to a national meet via your performance in Regional competition. In indoor track you have to meet standards during the season, no regional meet exists.


----------



## Eleven

bluepower said:


> My question is "Is this a common practice in baseball, football and basketball venues at the college level in Indiana and surrounding states?



You can buy beer in the Qwest Center at Creighton for basketball games.  I've seen them on TV holding frosty beverages.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Morgan said:


> I think what you are asking is, what are the chances that Indiana State hosts an NCAA National Championship here in Terre Haute?
> 
> I would say slim to none - first of all the indoor thing will never happen. To many prominent indoor tracks in the United States that are banked and historically fast tracks to race on.
> 
> Outdoor could be a different story, I guess it depends on what kind of upgrades they do to the track facilities in the next 2 to 3 years. I suspect Indiana State will start construction on an outdoor track by May 2011. Indoor track to follow the completion of that facility, that's my hope.
> 
> I think ISU best chance to host and NCAA sanctioned event in track and field would be an NCAA regional in outdoor track. This is very possible with are position on the map in relation to other schools in our region.
> 
> 4Q Is that what you were getting at? If not be more specific... lol
> 
> NOTE: Indoor and Outdoor track are different. In Outdoor you can advance to a national meet via your performance in Regional competition. In indoor track you have to meet standards during the season, no regional meet exists.



Yep -- that was the basis of my question(s)

I believe the ownership of arena (coupled w/ applicable state and local laws) dictate the availability of alcohol during college sporting events.


----------



## 4Q_iu

*Potential Revenue stream*



TJames said:


> does the economics, business or science departments bring in revenue? ...
> just wondering....lol.....




And it looks like it originated with the science department...


Professor, university awarded patent

An Indiana State University biology professor began the year with a long-awaited recognition and it numbers 7,642,045. 

The United States Patent and Trademark Office awarded Swapan Ghosh, professor of biology, and the university patent number 7,642,045 for a biomarker that could aid in determining disease.

"Those stem cells can give rise to a type of white blood cells important for our immunological defense," ...

"It could be used to help determine if someone has immunological deficiency of some sort or whether where a vaccine is able to recruit a type of white blood cells of innate immunity to help defend the body," Ghosh said. "In the absence of such biomarkers, it may be difficult to determine if stem cell differentiation has begun in the body in response to danger or other signals." Blood stem cells differentiate into disease-fighting white blood cells.


http://www.indstate.edu/news/news.php?newsid=2108


----------



## StateAlum

Eleven said:


>



Looks like the fields at the Cal Ripken Complex in Myrtle Beach, SC.

The whole field is Fieldturf (both green and brown).


----------



## True Blue

I just drove by the field and they are starting to put in chairbacks!  Its really starting to look nice.  If they continue later and put in a new wall, scoreboard, and indoor hitting facility it will be one of the best around.

I'm sure this will upset MorganLOL but the home opener is a exactly a month from tomorrow and it looks like a lot of work is left.  Not sure every single thing will be done.  Playable yes.  100% done.  I don't know.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

*Not going to upset me, I am just saying be thankful something is being done finally!*

Well I can tell you this much, when that home opener rolls around nearly everything will be completed and functional. However it would appear at this point that the parking lot and the plaza area - outside the concession stand and ticket area will not be totally complete. Reason being those are concrete areas and require consecutive days over 45 degrees or so - can't poor now with the ground frozen solid like it is...


----------



## Eleven

Morgan said:


> Reason being those are concrete areas and require consecutive days over 45 degrees or so - can't poor now with the ground frozen solid like it is...



Probably can't plan on there being many of those kind of days during Jan. & Feb. when you are working on the project plan and timelines.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

*Yeah, it is what it is...*

Yeah well the longer you wait on funding and the longer you push back the start date the more adjustments need to be made to said timelines, everyone pretends to be an expert and know how things went down. 

It's like me trying to tell Coach MaKenna he needs to play this person here and that person here and he needs to pull the red shirt off Jake Odum, point is it's a never ending cycle of scrutiny no matter what you do in life... Just hope to God one day that you are in a position to be second guessed and questioned, it is then you will know you have made it.


----------



## Eleven

Morgan said:


> Just hope to God one day that you are in a position to be second guessed and questioned, it is then you will know you have made it.



Like that doesn't happen every day... at work, and from a wife and a 15 year old.  Please..
Touchy, Touchy..


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Eleven said:


> Like that doesn't happen every day... at work, and from a wife and a 15 year old.  Please..
> Touchy, Touchy..



Naaa just stating a fact of life, take it how you will... But you put a pretty good spin on it, I can accept that. It's whatever - should be a great season of baseball for the Sycamores and Rex no matter what your feelings are about the new stadium, or me quite frankly... lol 

Enjoy! :wordyo:


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Eleven said:


> Like that doesn't happen every day... at work, and *from a wife and a 15 year old*.  Please..
> Touchy, Touchy..



Isn't that the truth...:violent:


----------



## pappy

sycamores28 said:


> Are they putting any chairback seating in?



I believe the first 3 rows will have the chairbacks.  The rest are typical aluminum bleachers.  I know our installers have run into some problems with a few minor issues, but I know the seating will be 100% done in plenty of time for March 2nd.


----------



## pappy

Also, if I can get out there early next week, I'll try and take some decent pictures from inside the stadium.  Again, not the Project Manager for the bleachers on this job, but still like to get over there to see our guys progress.


----------



## True Blue

pappy said:


> I believe the first 3 rows will have the chairbacks.  The rest are typical aluminum bleachers.  I know our installers have run into some problems with a few minor issues, but I know the seating will be 100% done in plenty of time for March 2nd.



I drove by this morning and the whole middle part is chairbacks.  Looks like some of the sides will be as well.  Maybe they scaled down to put in all chairbacks?


----------



## celmo915

http://www.gosycamores.com/fls/1520...Tix.pdf?SPSID=65128&SPID=7256&DB_OEM_ID=15200

Page 2 of the Flier has a breakdown of what seats will have chair backs.  It looks to be the first 2 rows all around, and the entire middle section.


----------



## bluepower

Nice!


----------



## WestT

New pictures added today...

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?SPSID=65128&SPID=7256&DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=204814841


----------



## bluepower

Thanks WestT for bringing that to our attention! First pictures without the snow of how it really looks. I like the cutouts with dirt at home plate and on the bases.  It even looks like the pitcher's mound is covered!  I've never seen that.  I wonder what the pitcher's think???  Perhaps they haven't done the dirt cutout for the mound?


----------



## TreeTop

Awesome.  Really starting to shape into something special.


----------



## True Blue

bluepower said:


> Thanks WestT for bringing that to our attention! First pictures without the snow of how it really looks. I like the cutouts with dirt at home plate and on the bases.  It even looks like the pitcher's mound is covered!  I've never seen that.  I wonder what the pitcher's think???  Perhaps they haven't done the dirt cutout for the mound?



They'll cut the mound out.  The turf isn't done yet.  All the layers aren't on, it isn't stretched all the way, and spots cut out yet.  Wichita State had a camera on their field last summer when they were putting in new turf.  I checked in on it from time-to-time(I thought it was neat)  Their mound was covered and looked a lot like ours does now at times.


----------



## sycamore tuff

Are the players expected to get carpet burns when they slide into base?


----------



## Daveinth

sycamore tuff said:


> Are the players expected to get carpet burns when they slide into base?



Is this a real post? Cmon now have you not seen how the baselines are all turf except the area around the bases ? Its like that in mostplaces with turf .


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Yeah unless they were to slide way super early they should be just fine lol. This is going to be a pretty nice facility when everything is said and done! I am really looking forward to seeing a finished product - I think all the naysayers will be impressed!


----------



## SycEm

I don't think there will be cut-outs at the bases - looks like only the mound.  This is becoming more common - check out these examples:
Oregon State - has dirt at the plate (which it doesn't look like we are going to have) and the mound only
Louisville - only has dirt at the mound (which seems to match what we are doing)


----------



## celmo915

University of Illinois is all turf as well, with a dirt mound


----------



## Daveinth

SycEm said:


> I don't think there will be cut-outs at the bases - looks like only the mound.  This is becoming more common - check out these examples:
> Oregon State - has dirt at the plate (which it doesn't look like we are going to have) and the mound only
> Louisville - only has dirt at the mound (which seems to match what we are doing)



this looks like Brickdust to me which is the most common baseline used today it absorbes the water much better is easier to manage and looks so alot better


----------



## SycEm

Daveinth said:


> this looks like Brickdust to me which is the most common baseline used today it absorbes the water much better is easier to manage and looks so alot better



Nope - those are both FieldTurf in the orange/brown color along the base paths.


----------



## StateAlum

Would look sooooo  much better, if they'd included the outfield w/ the new Field Turf.


----------



## BlueSycamore

well hell, maybe we can use yellow baseballs and pee green bats? surely no controversy or discussion over that is there?  the whining on here makes me think this board is full of women when I thought it was mostly men?


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

They make yellow baseballs?  I wonder if it would be better on the budget to use those instead of white ones!


----------



## BankShot

SycEm said:


> Nope - those are both FieldTurf in the orange/brown color along the base paths.



Brickdust is dangerous to the eyes...should be prohibited!


----------



## BankShot

sycamores28 said:


> They make yellow baseballs?  I wonder if it would be better on the budget to use those instead of white ones!



Ya, to hell w/ the NCAA Rulebook!:krazy:


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

BankShot said:


> Ya, to hell w/ the NCAA Rulebook!:krazy:



Like the NCAA follow rules yanyway


----------



## BankShot

If you wanna see the "evolution" of baseball rules,  get a hold of the book,  "Three Finger Mordecai Brown"...when the game was truly a "man's game!" 

There's an incident where the Cubs were playing the NY Giants, and Giant fans burned down the OF fence so they could see the game! Also liked the rule where "spitballers" were "grandfathered" and allowed to throw the pitch AFTER it was outlawed.


----------



## sycamore tuff

Daveinth said:


> Is this a real post? Cmon now have you not seen how the baselines are all turf except the area around the bases ? Its like that in mostplaces with turf .



Hey Daveinth,

Don't be such a wiseguy.  Maybe I missed something, but I thought the talk was that there would be no cutouts for the bases.  Yes, I have seen that.  Probably before you were born.


----------



## Daveinth

Hey that was my fault sorry was just kidding . As far as your seeing it before i was born now your being a wiseguy . I am just an old man haha


----------



## sycamore tuff

Daveinth said:


> Hey that was my fault sorry was just kidding . As far as your seeing it before i was born now your being a wiseguy . I am just an old man haha



Forgiven!


----------

